# Slow off the line.



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

Hi, a question about my 96 SE. It doesn't seem to be very responsive for the 150 hp that its supposed to have, not off the start at least. I compared to my friend's 96 Accord 4cyl, his is supposed to be slower than mine, but it's actually faster off the line. His doesn't have traction control and mine does, can this be the reason, and if so does anyone know how to get the most power out of that engine(automatic).


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Honda has a different gear ratios and electronic program controls for their trans because the H22 or F22/23 doesn't have much low end power. For the Altima contact Jim Wolf Technology about a possible electronic solution (reprogrammed TCU) or speak to Level Ten about a mechanical/ fluid solution ("shift kit" or higher lockup torque converter).

-I like the quote from Dave Chapelle in your sig-

Troy


----------



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

My friend was talking about Jim Wolf parts for boosting speed for the nissan before, I'll check it out, thanks Troy.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what state of tune is your car in? when was the last time you checked the plugs, wires and cap along with the timing and air filter? all of these affect performance.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> what state of tune is your car in? when was the last time you checked the plugs, wires and cap along with the timing and air filter? all of these affect performance.


Cold Air Intake and Headers will help! 01 Sentra SE (Auto)
http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v299/tommyfizo/sentraseone.jpg

toMmy fiZo


----------



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

I just bought it actually, it has got 130k on it, i did all the necessary fluid changes, cleaned fuel filter. Spark plugs, I'm assuming are OK, no oil leaking out. I think it's just the transmission, stuck with automatic.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Dimon said:


> I just bought it actually, it has got 130k on it, i did all the necessary fluid changes, cleaned fuel filter. Spark plugs, I'm assuming are OK, no oil leaking out. I think it's just the transmission, stuck with automatic.


Auto's have different gear ratios than Manual Transmissions. Don't let that get you down though. I have an Auto and you can make them just as fast! :fluffy: 

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v299/tommyfizo/sentraseone.jpg
toMmy fiZo


----------



## Sleepy97 (Jun 26, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> what state of tune is your car in? when was the last time you checked the plugs, wires and cap along with the timing and air filter? all of these affect performance.


New guy here...I'm in the same boat. I timed my 97 GXE from 0-60 and came up with about 11.5 seconds. Truly pitiful for 150 horses. My 93 Saturn did better than that with only 124 hp. I bought the car about 15 months ago with about 60k miles and immediately changed plugs, wires, air filter, tranny fluid and filter, oil and filter, and just replaced the fuel filter last month. None have seemd to help on the performace end. It seems to run very smoothly and I get about 30 mpg on the highway...something I am willing to sacrifice for more oomph. I checked out the Jim Wolf website and and a little concerned about their lack of published prices.
:cheers:


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

Sleepy97 said:


> Jim Wolf website and and a little concerned about their lack of published prices.
> :cheers:


Its cause they are over priced, and auto Altimas are slow off the line. The only way to fix that is 5 speed swap, or alot of money. Even after all my mods I still get beat off the line, but I make up for it in the long run. I got the most from my cai, when it came to getting off the line.


----------



## Sleepy97 (Jun 26, 2004)

So the best I can hope for is needing a tranny rebuild so I can put a faster 1st gear set in...? I recall seeing higher flow fuel injectors, fuel pumps, etc. Has anyone tried these (do you know what the stock fuel mass flow per cylinder is?)?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sleepy, the best thing to improve the engine performance is to get it to breathe better. Parts such as a cold air intake, header, hi-flow cat, free flow exhaust as well as a reprogrammed ECU (to optimize fuel and ignition) will get you the biggest benefits if you are staying with a normally aspirated setup. Otherwise a turbo kit will get you there quicker. I know several guys that are running turbo Altimas with auto trannys.

I disagree that Jim Wolf is overpriced. They have excellent quality and do lots of R&D on their products before they release them. The prices can be recieved from them directly or you can inquire about them with one of the dealers.

Troy


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The best thing you can do to improve acceleration off the line for an auto trans car is to get a high stall torque converter. You can then hold the brakes on, step on the gas to bring the revs up, and when you're ready to go floor it and slide your foot off the brake. You'll spin the tires. You'll also need a trans cooler because the converter generates a lot of heat.

Lew


----------



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

YAY! 1996 accord piece of shit with 130hp murders e off the line, i didn't even continue to race after a few seconds... very dissapointed. Is there anyway to change the gear ratio or perhaps get a better automatic tranny. Can someone give a plain simple answer on what is the best and most efficient way to overcome this MAJOR problem.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check out Level 10.

Lew


----------

